# Relaxing Before Westmisnter



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Taking the time to try and chill out before we leave next week. These photos feature Mikasa, Wesson, Soul Eater, and Rumble. Can you tell Meep and her mother apart?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I can only tell when I look for the eyebrows.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics!

Good luck! I'm sad we won't see you there, but we'll look for you in the streaming videos online.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

They are absolutely stunning.

One of them has a white splotch on her chest, the other doesn't? 

Very best of luck at Westminster!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Both girls have white patches, but Mikasa's is smaller. Wesson's tan patches aren't as pronounced, and she doesn't have eyebrows


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We look how big Rumble has gotten.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

He's growing like a weed  Started going on outings with him vested up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> He's growing like a weed  Started going on outings with him vested up.


Awesome!!


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning dogs  I hope to meet you and your beautiful dogs someday  good luck at Westminster


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, they're all so incredibly gorgeous!

What a perfect way to relax. I also can't believe how big Rumble is! I love his coloring & his name.

Good luck at Westminster!! Also, if I get a GSD in the future (which is bound to happen eventually), I'm heading straight to you.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous! I hope to run into you and them someday if you show up in Ohio again.

Good luck at Westminster!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Welp, relaxation went right out the window. Mikasa started her very first season today. She will be in standing heat the day of judging...we're rooming with two intact males, one of whom is her father.

GREAT JOB, MAPLES!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> They are all so gorgeous! I hope to run into you and them someday if you show up in Ohio again.
> 
> Good luck at Westminster!


We're in OH constantly  We'll be at Canfield again this year, and several other shows.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We're in OH constantly  We'll be at Canfield again this year, and several other shows.


I may or may not be going up to Ohio for the Troy shows this year.


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Such pretty dogs, they appear to be having a great time! Good luck at Westminster!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I love your dogs.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Xeph said:


> We're in OH constantly  We'll be at Canfield again this year, and several other shows.


I was actually hoping to go to the Canfield show this year since I've heard about it. I can't seem to find any info on it though. If I go, I'll have to watch the GSD ring!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It's in August  Feel free to drop me a PM


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Xeph said:


> It's in August  Feel free to drop me a PM


Thanks! I ended up finding the information. I hope I can make it this year. I'll try not to be creepy if I see you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just yell "Xeph!" And I'll look. I've met a surprising amount of people at shows that way


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!


----------

